# Fiesta Zetec S New bargain Superchip... Yes, no, bad, good?



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Just seen in this months EVO that Superchips have launched a VERY competitively priced upgrade for the new 1.6 Ford Fiesta Zetec S'.

Half the power effect of the mountune upgrade for only £250, and no awful racket! :argie:

118bhp > 128

112lbft > 122

Now, I'm sure I've heard mixed things about these plug and play units before, because they're not bespoke - so won't be jumping straight in.

So, any experiences anyone??


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.superchips.co.uk/search?make=9&fueltype=1&model=1&variant=2303 This is the chip in question, it seems extremely good gains for the price tbh and 10bhp on a small car such as this should be noticeable, im very tempted to get one myself! the company are reputable and proven! seems good to me! also read somewhere that the handheld device can be use as a diagnostics reader after and it saves your original map so you can always change back!

thanks shaun


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

puckacostello said:


> http://www.superchips.co.uk/search?make=9&fueltype=1&model=1&variant=2303 This is the chip in question, it seems extremely good gains for the price tbh and 10bhp on a small car such as this should be noticeable, im very tempted to get one myself! the company are reputable and proven! seems good to me! also read somewhere that the handheld device can be use as a diagnostics reader after and it saves your original map so you can always change back!
> 
> thanks shaun


It is indeed! :thumb:

For some reason the power curve displayed is that of the S1600 which comes a little hotter from the factory these days. But the rest of the info matches.

Seems pretty good (almost too good?) - and I'll maybe wait to hear of one fitted.

Then again, maybe it seems about right, considering the mountune can deliver double, but is getting a new intake and full exhaust from the manifold back (@£1600+ :doublesho)

But mine made 121 on the rollers standard at AMD... so it should help a bit... and no permenant mods... which is a big bonus for me!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Never had any experiences personally, but did have a custom map on my MK6 TDCi which was fantastic!

Have you spoke to Ben @ AmD to see what he can do?

My TDCi is going there this Thursday for a remap.....


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

McClane said:


> It is indeed! :thumb:
> 
> For some reason the power curve displayed is that of the S1600 which comes a little hotter from the factory these days. But the rest of the info matches.
> 
> ...


I think the graph displayed is inccorect, someone emailed them and they said it was wrong because the gain is only 7bhp but im unsure.

Hmm could be too good to be true but i doubt it!

thats a good standard figure!

i havent had mine on the RR, but i plan to get one of these and the pipercross HFIC which is supposed to be 6bhp+ but time will tell!

there is a guy on zsoc had one of the older bluefins on his for testing and it gave no gains but improved fuel economy and power delivery, bluefin just scraped that map i believe! however this is a revised version of the map.

Thanks shaun


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

That's an awful lot for a NASP map, certainly on a little engine?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> That's an awful lot for a NASP map, certainly on a little engine?


Indeed, I think a lot of it's to do with raising the limiter. As the Ti-VCT means they just keep wanting to rev until the limited hits.

But surely there'd come a time where airflow becomes issuesome. Surely, if it wasn't, they could've gone for more out of the factory.

That said, I think the 6500rpm limit has a lot to do with ford wanting to be sure the engines last.

They dropped the BHP on the old 1.4's from 90 to 80 apparently for emissions, but started calling them "*dura*tec"

Who knows? Some more digging required however!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

McClane said:


> Indeed, I think a lot of it's to do with raising the limiter. As the Ti-VCT means they just keep wanting to rev until the limited hits.
> 
> But surely there'd come a time where airflow becomes issuesome. Surely, if it wasn't, they could've gone for more out of the factory.
> 
> ...


tbh it doesnt raise the limiter by much and i doubt they would raise it if they knew it would cause excess engine wear

the moutune upgrade map ups the limiter and its approved by ford warrenty


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gonna give this a bump if people don't mind... been tempting myself with this and the mountune upgrades again recently.

Keep swaying between ney and yay.

Also, *[email protected]* if you read this fella. Would appreciate your thoughts on these vs. any remaps you can do for these. :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Gonna give this a six month later bump, as I'm getting tempted again.

Anyone got one?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Got one of these on Friday... definitely has more shove lower down, and in 2nd and 3rd its really noticable. (3rd will get you to 70 pretty quick, so hard to push on beyond) :thumb: Will update impressions over a little while.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Surprised you didn't go to AMD


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> Surprised you didn't go to AMD


Can't remember where/when, but I think Ben told me this wasn't a bad map anyway, so a fair option - may have been face to face, hence can't find it. Also, had it done at a local place that's also been running for a long time, and a ford/superchips specialist.

Initially it was the bluefin handset reversibility that I liked... But he just does the maps (so no handset) but sold it well enough.


----------

